# Is there a way to view or download your shows to a PC ?



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

Is there a way to view or download your shows to a PC ? I use to have a ReplayTV a LONG time ago and there was a 3rd party software tool called DV archive that would copy the shows to your PC. 

Is there anything like that with Tivo? 

Thanks.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Software to transfer shows to PC...

*TiVo Desktop:*
Free version:
http://assets.tivo.com/assets/exe/tivotogo/TiVoDesktop2.8.3.exe

*PyTivo:*
pyTivo - Wiki

*kmttg:*
kmttg / Wiki / Home


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Kmttg is going to be the quickest and most feature rich option.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Johnny Danger said:


> Is there a way to view or download your shows to a PC ? I use to have a ReplayTV a LONG time ago and there was a 3rd party software tool called DV archive that would copy the shows to your PC.
> Thanks.


What operating system do you run? This applies to the view part of your question, not the download.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

It depends on your cable company what shows you can download to your computer. The OTA networks are always open but after that it varies by cable company.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

worachj said:


> Software to transfer shows to PC...
> 
> *TiVo Desktop:*
> Free version:
> ...


Missed one.

*Archivo:
GitHub - fflewddur/archivo: A cross-platform app for saving recordings from a TiVo to your computer.*

*Archivo

*
Scott


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Tried KMTTG and PYTivo, both stupid crapware. I swear these people dont know how to code and make a good intuitive GUI. TOTAL GARBAGE not tot be trusted.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

foghorn2 said:


> Tried KMTTG and PYTivo, both stupid crapware. I swear these people dont know how to code and make a good intuitive GUI. TOTAL GARBAGE not tot be trusted.


You are in the vast minority here. Plus, you are crapping on community users, which is totally uncool.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

foghorn2 said:


> Tried KMTTG and PYTivo, both stupid crapware. I swear these people dont know how to code and make a good intuitive GUI. TOTAL GARBAGE not tot be trusted.


Wow! Not only are both of these programs excellent, but they were both created by fellow hobbyists in their own spare time. It's pretty bad form to rip on them publicly like this, particularly when they are both free.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Holy off target, Bat Man! KMTTG is a fantastic tool with a significant amount of functionality. I use it all the time and never have any issues with it! If you make a suggestion the developer will generally push out an update.

But even if it isn't your cup of tea, the members of our community that wrote these tools deserve a little more consideration then that!

Bad form...


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

foghorn2 said:


> Tried KMTTG and PYTivo, both stupid crapware. I swear these people dont know how to code and make a good intuitive GUI. TOTAL GARBAGE not tot be trusted.


I use KMTTG but it's really difficult to figure out how to use it unless you're a geek. Even then it's tough. There's no way anybody else in my family can use it. It does a lot and works, and most importantly it's free so my expectations are lowered, but it's really difficult to use and isn't at all intuitive.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

foghorn2 said:


> Tried KMTTG and PYTivo, both stupid crapware. I swear these people dont know how to code and make a good intuitive GUI. TOTAL GARBAGE not tot be trusted.


Really. I've used pyTivo and had better and good results than with TiVo Desktop. A pain (at least for me) to set up and not a "pretty, slick (commercial) interface," but it does it's job. And it was developed by TiVo loyalists in their own valuable time and freely given to TiVo-ists to use and enjoy.

Bashing never is pretty to see. And where the basher offers no solution of his/her own.

subsequent edit: And inexcusably forgotten by me previously and lest it go unsaid, my sincerest thanks to the pyTivo developers for their original and continuing time and efforts, and for making pyTivo available to the rest of us--it is appreciated.


----------



## Drano32 (Jan 17, 2017)

foghorn2 said:


> Tried KMTTG and PYTivo, both stupid crapware. I swear these people dont know how to code and make a good intuitive GUI. TOTAL GARBAGE not tot be trusted.


I had to register and post to say how crazy and ridiculous this is.

Especially for KMTTG, if you take the time to read the Wiki instructions, and learn the user interface, it is a fantastic tool from a number of different standpoints - not just downloading/encoding content for other devices, but also the auto skip from Tivo skip mode.

The first time I had KMTTG monitor and automatically skip commercials during a show - without even physically touching any remote control! - there was some shock and amazement from my family. It seems like magic. And it was all done by one individual who has not only done all the coding and legwork on his own, but has also tried hard to make the program usable, functional and understandable for regular Tivo users like me (I have no coding or Java expertise or background). I recall from reading the KMTTG thread that he even declined some monetary contributions from happy users. He just likes doing and updating the program, period. And he gives a fantastic level of support given that he receives (to my knowledge) zero dollars for his efforts.

So from my perspective, if you call KMTTG "crapware" and "total garbage," that reflects more on your impatience and frankly, ignorance, rather than anything about KMTTG.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

worachj said:


> Software to transfer shows to PC...
> 
> *TiVo Desktop:*
> Free version:
> ...





JoeKustra said:


> What operating system do you run? This applies to the view part of your question, not the download.


I have PCs with Windows 7 and Windows 10.

Thanks


----------



## Johnny Danger (Dec 27, 2016)

atmuscarella said:


> It depends on your cable company what shows you can download to your computer. The OTA networks are always open but after that it varies by cable company.


Bummer, It sound like what blockbuster use to do with the macrovision lines to keep you from using your VCR to record a movie.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Johnny Danger said:


> Bummer, It sound like what blockbuster use to do with the macrovision lines to keep you from using your VCR to record a movie.


Which cable company are you using? Comcast and FIOS are generally the best with regards to minimal copy protection (Comcast is only the movie channels).

Scott


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

foghorn2 said:


> Tried KMTTG and PYTivo, both stupid crapware. I swear these people dont know how to code and make a good intuitive GUI. TOTAL GARBAGE not tot be trusted.


Wow, really not nice and very inappropriate.  Both are great tools and work very well. Also, the great support by both guys is unbelievable for something that's free. You might not find them intuitive to use but that has no bearing on the quality of the tool ("not to be trusted"? Really?).

I've been using pyTiVo since 2009 on my WHS server to server media to our S3's and now our Roamio Pro and it's been extremely dependable. And while I'm not a big user of all of the features of kmttg, it was a real time saver to move the Season Passes from our 2 S3's to our Roamio Pro.

Scott


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

BobCamp1 said:


> I use KMTTG but it's really difficult to figure out how to use it unless you're a geek. Even then it's tough. There's no way anybody else in my family can use it. It does a lot and works, and most importantly it's free so my expectations are lowered, but it's really difficult to use and isn't at all intuitive.


Im a geek, but refuse to use such poorly executed code. Plus it does not work half the time, Way overrated. Id rather use the defunct TivoDesktop which still works. The Netgear NAS software still surprisingly works in serving media and archiving media.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Have you tried Archivo for downloading shows? It has a nice UI.

Releases · fflewddur/archivo · GitHub


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

foghorn2 said:


> Tried KMTTG and PYTivo, both stupid crapware. I swear these people dont know how to code and make a good intuitive GUI. TOTAL GARBAGE not tot be trusted.


wow what a way to make friends and influence people - you make me look cool and warm and fuzzy, those apps do work well but are for experts who want that complexity and flexibility.
If you want something simple install archivo - its great and does 80% of transferring shows and removing ads.


----------



## alexb (Jan 4, 2003)

foghorn2 said:


> Im a geek, but refuse to use such poorly executed code. Plus it does not work half the time, Way overrated. Id rather use the defunct TivoDesktop which still works. The Netgear NAS software still surprisingly works in serving media and archiving media.


What do you mean by poorly executed, you have provided zero constructive criticism? I downloaded and tried all of them, they all worked and did what they said on the tin (modulo issues that TiVo has causes transferring shows to ANY software). They were no more complex than average raspberry Pi program i use for home automation. That said i personally went the archivo route as it is simple and does what i need.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

I've had way more problems with TiVo desktop than the others. pytivo takes a bit to set up, but then it simply works 100% of the time.


----------



## HoosontheTeevo (Feb 9, 2015)

foghorn - don't be a dick in a community forurm. very poor form and waaayyy off base.



KMTTG works great - maybe it's not totally intuitive at first - but it is great. and you can just hover the mouse to figure out what things do - as you learn it.
The "push" function of pytivo to send shows back to your tivo from your PC is currently broken by Tivo - not the software.

I just figured out how to send cool 'cheat codes' to my tivo from my win7 pc with kmttg, just learned about playing recordings that have Skip mode - to play with all the commercials automatically skipped using kmttg - pretty useful and cool. The ability to look at and sort my recordings by name, channel, size, copy protection, etc. IS VERY USEFUL.

i just off loaded close to 4GB of shows to my pc's/ext. drives while upgrading my hard drive to 8TB - as well as saved and re-loaded my one passes, etc. - USING THE EXCELLENT AND FUNCTIONAL KMTTG PROGRAM. The pytivo push is broken -but that is by Tivo.

If you're such a high tech wiz and amazing geek - why don't you give us something better - in your spare time - like they did.

---------

Now if all reasonable people who enjoy kmttg/pytivo will please contact tivo to request that the "push" function be restored on Tivo's end. Email Margret.

Thanks.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And that email is: [email protected]


----------



## tivoknucklehead (Dec 12, 2002)

lpwcomp gave me this solution and it does not involve installing any software

Presumably you already have a browser installed, which is all you need.

Open a tab/window

Enter:
https://<ip address of your TiVo> found in network settings

id is tivo
password is your TiVo Media Access Key

save the MPEG-PS protocol files linked

I use pavtube software to convert .tivo to .mp4 files, but I'm sure there are other solutions too


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

I find both kmttg and pyTivo to be indispensable tools, and cannot imagine having to do without them. Having said that, I agree that the user interfaces are somewhat non-intuitive and obtuse. But they work, and work well.

My fear now is that TiVo, Inc. will discover what we are doing with autoskip, and find some way to intentionally disable it, like they did with push.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

kmttg with AutoSkip is freaking awesome and works 99% of the time which is way better than what ReplayTV had. Caveat being that it only includes the most popular channels of course.


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

foghorn2 said:


> Tried KMTTG and PYTivo, both stupid crapware. I swear these people dont know how to code and make a good intuitive GUI. TOTAL GARBAGE not tot be trusted.





foghorn2 said:


> Im a geek, but refuse to use such poorly executed code. Plus it does not work half the time, Way overrated. Id rather use the defunct TivoDesktop which still works. The Netgear NAS software still surprisingly works in serving media and archiving media.


If at first you don't prove what a jerk you are, try, try again! I think you're confused about what it means to be a geek. I don't blame you since TV shows make it look so easy. It's hard work. Geeks learn the ins and outs of things. That's what make them geeks. You, instead, turned off by a UI, weren't able to learn and turned ugly.

So KMTTG isn't your cup of tea. Doesn't mean it's poorly executed or crapware. I've been programming for 40 years and have nothing but good things to say about KMTTG. As others have said, the UI isn't necessarily intuitive, but if you take the time to learn it, it works well and provides a lot of useful functionality. Just because you don't have the patience to learn something so that you can benefit from all that it offers, doesn't mean it doesn't work.


----------



## somename (Jan 20, 2017)

What sucks is I moved a ton to my PC from an xl4, sold my xl4, then lsot all the recordings before I watched them again. And the saddest part of all is I KNEW to back them up, and I never got around to it.

As for everyone praising software, due to it being created by people here, that's also a risk factor. At least TiVo desktop was once supported by TiVo. You're trusting individuals on the others.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

somename said:


> As for everyone praising software, due to it being created by people here, that's also a risk factor.


I think people are praising software like kmttg because it's good.



somename said:


> At least TiVo desktop was once supported by TiVo. You're trusting individuals on the others.


If you're joking, you forgot the smiley-face.

TiVo has dropped all support for TiVo Desktop; there is now none whatsoever. kmttg on the other hand is actively supported by a guy who responds to problems and suggestions for improvement way better than the software company that wrote Desktop for TiVo and then abandoned it did on their best day. Moreover, kmttg is open source; anyone could potentially pick it up if moykej were to get hit by a bus; when Desktop was abandoned nobody had that option.


----------



## BobCamp1 (May 15, 2002)

CinciDVR said:


> If at first you don't prove what a jerk you are, try, try again! I think you're confused about what it means to be a geek. I don't blame you since TV shows make it look so easy. It's hard work. Geeks learn the ins and outs of things. That's what make them geeks. You, instead, turned off by a UI, weren't able to learn and turned ugly.
> 
> So KMTTG isn't your cup of tea. Doesn't mean it's poorly executed or crapware. I've been programming for 40 years and have nothing but good things to say about KMTTG. As others have said, the UI isn't necessarily intuitive, but if you take the time to learn it, it works well and provides a lot of useful functionality. Just because you don't have the patience to learn something so that you can benefit from all that it offers, doesn't mean it doesn't work.


Blaming the user for being unable to learn the interface? Really?

It's like having a brand new car with all kinds of state-of-the-art features yet they hid the starter button. People tell you it's a great car, but if you can't figure out how to start it or have to spend an hour reading the user manual to figure that out, it can't be a great car. A great car must be intuitive to use.

I test GUIs for a living. I don't code them, and you wouldn't want me to. But one quick thing that could be done is to make the "start jobs" and "cancel jobs" buttons look more like buttons and less like indicators. "Refresh, Disk usage, and export" look like buttons. The showing of the individual jobs for each show in the queue instead of an overall show queue confuses end users to no end. WHen I right-click on a show, the very first option should be "Immediately download to PC" or "Add to download queue". Why is it "delete?" That's the LAST thing I want to do to a show.

What everybody else can do, instead of dumping on the "dumb user", is to create a "getting started" or "quick start" manual that shows typical use cases. Click here, click here, then click here kind of thing. Talking about the various decoder options would also help. Which one gives the best quality for playback on a PC? On a tablet? On a smartphone? (I still don't know the answer to that question.)

The programmer shouldn't feel bad, as the GUI is often the most overlooked part of the software yet it's the most important part.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jun 4, 2004)

BobCamp1 said:


> I test GUIs for a living. I don't code them, and you wouldn't want me to. But one quick thing that could be done is to make the "start jobs" and "cancel jobs" buttons look more like buttons and less like indicators. "Refresh, Disk usage, and export" look like buttons. The showing of the individual jobs for each show in the queue instead of an overall show queue confuses end users to no end. WHen I right-click on a show, the very first option should be "Immediately download to PC" or "Add to download queue". Why is it "delete?" That's the LAST thing I want to do to a show.


It is very generous of you to offer your professional feedback for free, and these are all excellent suggestions! Hopefully the developer will consider implementing some of them.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

BobCamp1 said:


> Blaming the user for being unable to learn the interface? Really?


I don't think that it was meant as much as that as, calling the OP out on his gratuitous derogation of kmttg. Or, at least equally so.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

foghorn2 said:


> Tried KMTTG and PYTivo, both stupid crapware. I swear these people dont know how to code and make a good intuitive GUI. TOTAL GARBAGE not tot be trusted.


Can you give more details?

Sure, kmttg is a Java program, and thus has IMHO a "lowest common denominator" UI.. but still, is has lots of features (including some I have requested), and is FREE. IIRC even the official Tivo software isn't supported on Windows, and the only software for the Mac was Toast, which for me was relatively expensive given that the Tivo features were the only thing I was interested in.. and it had WAY fewer features than kmttg.

There are definitely some things I would personally like different (like if it were constantly updating the now playing list, but in a way that didn't interfere with you interacting with the program).. but again, mostly it is very good for a free program.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

foghorn2 said:


> Tried KMTTG and PYTivo, both stupid crapware. I swear these people dont know how to code and make a good intuitive GUI. TOTAL GARBAGE not tot be trusted.


Try hiring a programmer who will produce software meeting your standards. First, they will have to spend many hours just learning the technical context. When they have produced programs that perform all the functions of these two you will owe them at least $10K. Then you will have to keep paying for frequent updates to add features, provide user support and respond to TiVo changes. How much are you willing to pay for such programs?

BTW, please do NOT try my two programs linked in my signature. I'm sure you will be extremely disappointed.

I'm curious: what are examples of programs that do meet your standards?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

BobCamp1 said:


> The programmer shouldn't feel bad, as the GUI is often the most overlooked part of the software yet it's the most important part.


Given your line of work, I suppose it's somewhat understandable why you think that, but it is complete nonsense.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Most programmers are not good GUI designers. We're geeks, so to us it all makes perfect sense. In big companies there are entire teams who's only job is to work on the UI while a different team does the functionality. The UI team is usually made up of creative artist types that may not be able to code at all. This is the whole point of the XAML arcitecture MS created for C#. It separates the code from the UI so you can have two completely different teams/people working on each half.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

I used to code for OS/2, I know all about great coding, and making it all pretty and easy for the end user.

To answer the question to what I think was a good program for TiVo, TiVo desktop was a pretty good and easy program to use. Looks like Dan's on the way of topping that with even more features.


----------



## rlcarr (Jan 18, 2003)

tivoknucklehead said:


> Open a tab/window
> 
> Enter:
> https://<ip address of your TiVo> found in network settings
> ...


Does tivodecode still work? (was nice because it is (IIRC) fairly portable source code and so can work on Linux and a bunch of other things) or was the encryption algorithms changed with the newer TiVos?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

rlcarr said:


> Does tivodecode still work? (was nice because it is (IIRC) fairly portable source code and so can work on Linux and a bunch of other things) or was the encryption algorithms changed with the newer TiVos?


Tivodecode still works on PS downloads. TS downloads are more problematic but the newer Tivolibre works on them.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Pardon my ignorance, but I haven't come across PS and TS before. Is PS/TS a setting that one can set for a given downloader software, or is the choice already set by the software as developed? If so, which software (pyTivo, TiVo Desktop, Archivo, kmttg, browser-based downloading) uses which scheme?


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but I haven't come across PS and TS before. Is PS/TS a setting that one can set for a given downloader software, or is the choice already set by the software as developed? If so, which software (pyTivo, TiVo Desktop, Archivo, kmttg, browser-based downloading) uses which scheme?


PS = Program Stream, TS = Transport Stream. Don't know about Archivo, but the others and kmttg support both (IIRC, the TD option for a TS download is something like "fastest download"). But S3 and earlier TiVos only support PS. H.264 recordings must be downloaded in TS, which is why they can't be downloaded from an S3.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think kmttg and pyTivo use PS by default because they work better for decrypting. Although ine advantage for TS, even for MPEG-2 files, is that they have better error recovery. When you download a PS if there is a big glicth in the file the download will just stop at that point. With TS it can usually get past glitches and download the entire file.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

If you care about closed captions (which I do), TS downloads are better as they quite often get garbled with PS.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

BobCamp1 said:


> I use KMTTG but it's really difficult to figure out how to use it unless you're a geek. Even then it's tough. There's no way anybody else in my family can use it. It does a lot and works, and most importantly it's free so my expectations are lowered, but it's really difficult to use and isn't at all intuitive.


I agree. I tried it years ago and I couldn't figure it out. I'm fairly technical (although not as much as many here). I gave up and never tried it again.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

lpwcomp said:


> PS = Program Stream, TS = Transport Stream. Don't know about Archivo, but the others and kmttg support both (IIRC, the TD option for a TS download is something like "fastest download"). But S3 and earlier TiVos only support PS. H.264 recordings must be downloaded in TS, which is why they can't be downloaded from an S3.





Dan203 said:


> I think kmttg and pyTivo use PS by default because they work better for decrypting. Although ine advantage for TS, even for MPEG-2 files, is that they have better error recovery. When you download a PS if there is a big glicth in the file the download will just stop at that point. With TS it can usually get past glitches and download the entire file.





lpwcomp said:


> If you care about closed captions (which I do), TS downloads are better as they quite often get garbled with PS.


Thanks. And so, it's perhaps starting to sound like, if one has the option, TS might be the preference. Or, better to simply accept the default?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Depends on your ultimate goal. If you you intend to decrypt them then you'll need to install TiVo Desktop and use DirectShow Dump or VideoReDo to do the decryption, because even tivolibre still has some issues with TS files that can cause corruption in the video. 

If all you're doing is storing tivo files for backup then TS is faster and more reliable.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Good to know; thanks. And so for playing (easily) on one's PC and going the freeware route, downloading via PS and then decrypting with either tivodecoder or tivo libre; or having Archivo, kmttg or pyTivo use whatever they use under a decrypting option (I'm guessing, based on what you've said, PS).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

kmttg has an option to use DirectShow Dump if you have TiVo Desktop installed. DSD uses the TiVo supplied DirectShow filter to do the decryption which does not have any known issues with TS files like tivolibre does. So if you're on Windows that's probably the best option for the best of both worlds.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> kmttg has an option to use DirectShow Dump if you have TiVo Desktop installed. DSD uses the TiVo supplied DirectShow filter to do the decryption which does not have any known issues with TS files like tivolibre does. So if you're on Windows that's probably the best option for the best of both worlds.


Dan,

I had not seen any posts here indicating any ongoing issues with Tivolibre decrypting TS files? The author was very responsive in fixing any issues that were reported back to him with samples.

Scott


----------



## somename (Jan 20, 2017)

ej42137 said:


> I think people are praising software like kmttg because it's good.
> 
> If you're joking, you forgot the smiley-face.
> 
> TiVo has dropped all support for TiVo Desktop; there is now none whatsoever. kmttg on the other hand is actively supported by a guy who responds to problems and suggestions for improvement way better than the software company that wrote Desktop for TiVo and then abandoned it did on their best day. Moreover, kmttg is open source; anyone could potentially pick it up if moykej were to get hit by a bus; when Desktop was abandoned nobody had that option.


Learn to read. I said they once did.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

foghorn2 said:


> Im a geek, but refuse to use such poorly executed code. Plus it does not work half the time, Way overrated. Id rather use the defunct TivoDesktop which still works. The Netgear NAS software still surprisingly works in serving media and archiving media.


??? Does not work half the time? You must be using a different program than the KMTTG I use. I've been using it for many years and it has extremely reliable. I agree there is a learning curve with it. But it has been an excellent program in my use. I run mine as a service on a PC.

Archivo also works extremely well. I use them both and am so glad that those creators have provided those excellent tools.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HerronScott said:


> Dan,
> 
> I had not seen any posts here indicating any ongoing issues with Tivolibre decrypting TS files? The author was very responsive in fixing any issues that were reported back to him with samples.
> 
> Scott


I was told by Kevin, the developer of kmttg, that tivolibre still has some issues because he still gets some reports from kmttg users about errors in the decrypted files. But I don't use it myself, so I can't comment on exactly how well it works.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Is there a gui somewhere for tivolibre, or is it line driven?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Is there a gui somewhere for tivolibre, or is it line driven?


Command line if you are trying to decrypt an already downloaded TiVo file.

GitHub - fflewddur/tivolibre: Java app and library for decoding TiVo files to standard MPEG files.

You could say that Archivo or kmttg are the GUI front ends for shows on your TiVo though. 

Scott


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

somename said:


> Learn to read. I said they once did.


And how exactly is it relevant that it *used* to be supported? You're saying that it's riskier to use s/w that was developed and is supported by users vs. using s/w that has 0 support.


HerronScott said:


> Command line if you are trying to decrypt an already downloaded TiVo file.
> 
> GitHub - fflewddur/tivolibre: Java app and library for decoding TiVo files to standard MPEG files.
> 
> ...


You can use kmttg for previously downloaded files as well.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I was told by Kevin, the developer of kmttg, that tivolibre still has some issues because he still gets some reports from kmttg users about errors in the decrypted files. But I don't use it myself, so I can't comment on exactly how well it works.


I see "glitches" in a lot of decrypted TS downloads whatever method I use. They do seem to be worse with Tivolibre as opposed to VRD Qsfix, though at the same point(s) in the recording.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for the tivolibre info., as well as the idea of using kmttg for already-downloaded files. I just find command-line software for something like this less convenient (and was a bit confused about the tivolibre syntax).


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

somename said:


> Learn to read. I said they once did.


What good does the support Desktop had in the past do for someone that has a problem today? For that matter, the support you got from TiVo for Desktop was never as good as what we are getting now for kmttg.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

There is a program especially for Mac called ctivo that works quite well. Sorry no link, too lazy.


----------



## somename (Jan 20, 2017)

ej42137 said:


> What good does the support Desktop had in the past do for someone that has a problem today? For that matter, the support you got from TiVo for Desktop was never as good as what we are getting now for kmttg.


Because it means that you know TiVo themselves worked on it, whereas with the others you are trusting individuals you don't know.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

somename said:


> You're trusting individuals on the others.


Yes, this community holds those developers in high esteem because they are members and have been extremely helpful in answering questions here. So, they are trusted as they are known.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

somename said:


> Because it means that you know TiVo themselves worked on it, whereas with the others you are trusting individuals you don't know.


Not sure what point you are trying to make?

Scott


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

somename said:


> Because it means that you know TiVo themselves worked on it, whereas with the others you are trusting individuals you don't know.


This made me laugh out loud! Have you met TiVo?

By the way, TiVo never did the work on Desktop themselves; it was done by a third party with whom they no longer have a relationship. Apparently not an amicable parting, or so I am told.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

somename said:


> Because it means that you know TiVo themselves worked on it, whereas with the others you are trusting individuals you don't know.


The source for both pyTivo and kmttg are readily available so why don't you use your vast experience  and "fix" them yourself.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

Might be the wrong place to ask but I'm trying to transfer recorded program from Roamio OTA to Mac and then back to a replacement Roamio OTA.

Running OSX 10.6 Snow Leopard and won't upgrade to newer OSX because I have to to run Rosetta and older rev software.

New KMTTG install requires new Java version 8 which won't work on OSX 10.6

Is there a version of KMTTG that will run under OSX 10.6 Snow Leopard under Java SE 6 ?

If not, other software that is similar and will run?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Do you have both TiVos? If so there is a much easier way to transfer programs. Just use online.tivo.com. It has a feature that allows you to transfer programs directly between two TiVos on the same network.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> Do you have both TiVos? If so there is a much easier way to transfer programs. Just use online.tivo.com. It has a feature that allows you to transfer programs directly between two TiVos on the same network.


That doesn't work very well for me so I'm looking for another option.

Also, selling one Tivo and replacing with a new one so they won't be in my possession at the same time


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Try Archivo or cTivo instead.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

just4tivo said:


> That doesn't work very well for me so I'm looking for another option.
> 
> Also, selling one Tivo and replacing with a new one so they won't be in my possession at the same time





Dan203 said:


> Try Archivo or cTivo instead.


or pyTivo or a browser.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> Try Archivo or cTivo instead.


Both seem to require Java 8 which will not install on OS X 10.6


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

just4tivo said:


> Both seem to require Java 8 which will not install on OS X 10.6


As James indicated, use pyTivo or a web browser to download them. You'll want to run pyTivo to upload them back to the new TiVo or is there another option for Mac's?

Scott


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

just4tivo said:


> Both seem to require Java 8 which will not install on OS X 10.6


Sorry didn't realize that. I think pyTivo might be your only option then. Requires install of python 2.7 and a commandline to run, but once isn't going it uses a pretty simple web UI for downloads.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> Sorry didn't realize that. I think pyTivo might be your only option then. Requires install of python 2.7 and a commandline to run, but once isn't going it uses a pretty simple web UI for downloads.


From what I see regarding KMTTG and other options for newer platforms they are competent but not user friendly and require more knowledge then I , and I expect the average TiVo user posses.

Seems there's no simple and easy way to copy recorded programs from my Roamio OTA and then put them back on a new Roamio OTA unless you have the latest, greatest, bleeding edge of technology hardware and OS so I'll just thank you all and say WHEN.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm working on an easier to use version of pyTivo, but from what I understand when you compile a python script to an executable on a Mac it's only compatible with the version of the OS you're using or newer. My Mac, which I just got (a 2013 era Macbook Air) is running El Capitan so I wouldn't be able to release a version that works on any OS older then that.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> I'm working on an easier to use version of pyTivo, but from what I understand when you compile a python script to an executable on a Mac it's only compatible with the version of the OS you're using or newer. My Mac, which I just got (a 2013 era Macbook Air) is running El Capitan so I wouldn't be able to release a version that works on any OS older then that.


And that is EXACTLY the problem. Apple revs OS versions and then forces us to upgrade, whether we need to or want to or not, by suspending support for a previous OS versions and suggesting to develops not to continue to support previous OS versions.

With Apple killing OS versions that support Rosetta they are creating serious revenue flow for Microsoft and other software companies by forcing users that don't need or want to upgrade software to pay lots of $$$ to do so.
Another big plus for software companies is that people like me who OWN their software are forced to give in to the RENT my software business model.

According to the trades there are far more users who are happy with their existing hardware and software than there are people buying the latest and greatest every day yet the larger percentage of the market is leveraged into buying new or upgrading when they don't need to and just do it blindly... then finding out their software no longer works and in the case of Apple they can't retreat.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

just4tivo said:


> From what I see regarding KMTTG and other options for newer platforms they are competent but not user friendly and require more knowledge then I , and I expect the average TiVo user posses.
> 
> Seems there's no simple and easy way to copy recorded programs from my Roamio OTA and then put them back on a new Roamio OTA unless you have the latest, greatest, bleeding edge of technology hardware and OS so I'll just thank you all and say WHEN.


There is an easy way to download them to your PC which is through a web browser (https://<yourtivoIPaddress> and then login with tivo for the username and your MAK for the password). You can then download shows in either PS or TS format (TS is needed for MPEG4 if you are on Comcast and they have moved any of your channels to MPEG4).

But to get them back to your new TiVo, I think you would need to use pyTiVo.

Scott


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

HerronScott said:


> There is an easy way to download them to your PC which is through a web browser (https://<yourtivoIPaddress> and then login with tivo for the username and your MAK for the password). You can then download shows in either PS or TS format (TS is needed for MPEG4 if you are on Comcast and they have moved any of your channels to MPEG4).
> 
> But to get them back to your new TiVo, I think you would need to use pyTiVo.
> 
> Scott


I figured out that half of the battle... it's putting them back on a TiVo and pyTivo that has me confused.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

just4tivo said:


> I figured out that half of the battle... it's putting them back on a TiVo and pyTivo that has me confused.


Sorry can't really help you there except point you to the instructions.

Mac OS X Install - pyTivo - Wiki

Scott


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

HerronScott said:


> Sorry can't really help you there except point you to the instructions.
> 
> Mac OS X Install - pyTivo - Wiki
> 
> Scott


And those instructions are what brought me here. WAY above my head.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

just4tivo said:


> And those instructions are what brought me here. WAY above my head.


LOL. You may have to cultivate a friendship with a geek.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Jeez man, just load up a VM with a current rev of OS/X and install Java and kmttg on it. It's not that hard.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

just4tivo said:


> And those instructions are what brought me here. WAY above my head.


As a mere mortal, I've been able to install pyTivo in the past, on a Windows 7 machine. It really *is* possible--don't let the length of the instructions stop you. Just take the instructions step-by-step, and have a cup of coffee by your side.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Just take the instructions step-by-step...


All that to run a command line app... really? I think not.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

just4tivo said:


> All that to run a command line app... really? I think not.


Of course--that's your option. So nice that Dan203 separately has developed a "streamlined" setup for pyTivo, on Windows.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

Mikeguy said:


> Of course--that's your option. So nice that Dan203 separately has developed a "streamlined" setup for pyTivo, on Windows.


It'd take more than that for me to go back to Windows. Supporting Windows for a couple decades has made me enough money to buy Macs.

Now if there were a pyTiVo app for OS/2...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The fact that you're using such an old version of Mac OS is really what's killing all these options for you. There are lots of good options for Mac users, just not those who are still running an OS that's 7+ years old. 

Have you considered installing Snow Leopard in a VM and running the latest OS on your primary machine?


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> The fact that you're using such an old version of Mac OS is really what's killing all these options for you. There are lots of good options for Mac users, just not those who are still running an OS that's 7+ years old.
> 
> Have you considered installing Snow Leopard in a VM and running the latest OS on your primary machine?


From my previous post... " _With Apple killing OS versions that support Rosetta they are creating serious revenue flow for Microsoft and other software companies by forcing users that don't need or want to upgrade software to pay lots of $$$ to do so. Another big plus for software companies is that people like me who OWN their software are forced to give in to the RENT my software business model_".

MS and Apple share a propensity for forcing users to upgrade to newer OS when they have no need to.

There are many users who choose to stay at OS X 10.6 and windows XP Pro rather than contribute to the revenue stream when the upgrades offer them NO advances they want or need.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

But they do offer you advances... you can run newer software that will not run on your old OS! 

It's not just greed and pressure from MS/Apple that convinces software developers to abandon old OSes. Newer OSes also have significant changes "under the hood" that greatly benefit software developers and make it easier to write/maintain their code and support new features. When developers are forced to continue to support old OSes because their customers wont upgrade they either have to develop to the lowest common denominator, which limits them on new features, or they have to branch their code internally and maintain separate bits for the old OS and the newer OSes. Both are a huge PITA and I personally welcome MS/Apple forcing people to use newer OSes because it means we don't have to continue to support your 15+ year old OS just because you refuse to upgrade. (Windows XP was released in 2001)

Now back on topic... your only options are to a) get pyTivo running or b) upgrade your OS so you can use one of the other options. Otherwise you're SOL.


----------



## just4tivo (Dec 9, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> But they do offer you advances... you can run newer software that will not run on your old OS!
> 
> It's not just greed and pressure from MS/Apple that convinces software developers to abandon old OSes. Newer OSes also have significant changes "under the hood" that greatly benefit software developers and make it easier to write/maintain their code and support new features. When developers are forced to continue to support old OSes because their customers wont upgrade they either have to develop to the lowest common denominator, which limits them on new features, or they have to branch their code internally and maintain separate bits for the old OS and the newer OSes. Both are a huge PITA and I personally welcome MS/Apple forcing people to use newer OSes because it means we don't have to continue to support your 15+ year old OS just because you refuse to upgrade. (Windows XP was released in 2001)
> 
> Now back on topic... your only options are to a) get pyTivo running or b) upgrade your OS so you can use one of the other options. Otherwise you're SOL.


With respect both my 7+ year old OS X 10.6 and Windows XP Pro and the associated software run just fine with no support for me and many others and in the case of XP PRO a fair amount of large corporate users.

When Apple and Microsoft offer me free upgrades for the software I OWN and don't make me RENT software in order to upgrade to a newer OS I might consider it and then won't do it cause the fact is that everything I want to do except easily transferring TiVo programs to a computer and back to a new TiVo. Who knows, maybe someday TiVo will give us that ability when they change their business model to _the company exists for the convenience of the customer_ instead of the customer exists for the convenience of the company. TiVo has given us the ability to migrate one pass settings to other TiVos.

You are welcome to your opinion and I'll stay with mine.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

just4tivo said:


> With respect both my 7+ year old OS X 10.6 and Windows XP Pro and the associated software run just fine with no support for me and many others and in the case of XP PRO a fair amount of large corporate users.
> .


I'm sorry but I'm in that corporate environment in an industry that does not move very fast with regards to upgrading software required for our business (but which also requires that everything be validated) and even we're at Windows 7 and about to start deploying Windows 10.

From the IT side of the table and a security standpoint, it's a good thing that we're not supporting XP any longer at work (one of my favorite Dilbert's which is still on my door as we tracked down the last XP workstations in our environment). 

Dilbert Comic Strip on 2010-05-04 | Dilbert by Scott Adams

Scott


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

At some point the frustration from nothing working must outweigh the cost of buying new software. Plus if you only ever buy software once and never pay for it again how do you expect the companies that makes it to stay in business so they can support it?

Being a software developer myself I always pay for software, and regular upgrades, even for little things I only use occasionally just to support the developer. 

That being said I'll reiterate.... the only way to accomplish your goal without upgrading your OS is to get pyTivo working. It's not that complicated if you follow the steps on the wiki.


----------



## delgadobb (Mar 6, 2004)

Count me as one of the stalwarts that stuck with WinXP SP3 until recently - then I jumped all the way to Windows 10 when Microsoft offered the free upgrade (I have plenty of Win7 licenses so I used one of them.) Heck I remember when I was more of a Mac guy & didn't want to upgrade to System 7 cuz of all the bugs & problems. Thing is, times change.

That said, even I realize it's unrealistic to dig in my heels so much that I limit the long-term interoperability of my technology. I have a couple Win7 machines & a Linux box that I will keep around, but my others have been migrated to Win10 (never had Win8, never will - I guess MS had to keep their 'Saberhagen streak' with every other OS alive & well.)

Keep in mind that you don't technically OWN any software, you have a (sometimes exclusive) license to utilize it on one (sometimes more) machine. I used to work for a software company & I guarantee you nobody OWNed our software. The software developer OWNs the software; in exchange for something (usually $$) they grant you a license to utilize the software. I know it's splitting hairs & semantics/pedantics yet sometimes it seems to sound so much like an entitlement. While I don't want to get caught up in subscription licensing either, I respect the fact these people/companies have to invest time & money to develop new stuff. Let's be grateful we have some hobbyists around here who have done stuff for the benefit of the community.

I purchased a copy of Windows Office 2000 Professional & realize it's just a license; even though I have a couple licenses for Windows Office 2K7 & newer I'll continue to use the Office 2000 as long as it works & does what I need. I'm fully prepared that it won't at some point. And then I'll upgrade. Such is life.


----------



## jcliff (May 24, 2017)

I'm new, but I just wanted to chime in that I had never used kmttg before yesterday, and I think it's fantastic.

The interface is utilitarian, but I didn't find it more complicated than using software like Handbrake. Admittedly, you definitely have to read the documentation first, but most of it is pretty well-explained.

kmttg / Wiki / Home

And the few things I misunderstood I figured out through trial and error pretty quickly.

The hardest part for me was installing it. I'm on Linux, so some of the add-ons like comskip or the tivodecoder sent me to dependency hell. Once that was sorted out, however, it's very functional.

I was disappointed to realize how many of my shows can't be copied due to Tivo copy protection. Which obviously isn't kmttg's fault. But now I can at least transfer and convert a lot of the shows that have been stacking up, so I can watch them via Plex more conveniently. The official Tivo software for Android is terrible and clunky, so I much prefer Plex.

Comskip is neat, but I don't grok it enough to fine-tune it, so right now I've stopped using it. The default ini was cutting parts of the show itself, and leaving in other commercials.

Instead, I used GitHub - ozmartian/vidcutter: VidCutter 3.2.0 released with many new features and fixes. Will be focusing on issues now. to do it myself. A little more time-consuming, but if you're just trying to make simple cuts it's great, and doesn't require reencoding. If you're the type of person who wants to cut/merge every file so that there isn't even a single frame of commercials in the file, it might not be the right tool for you.

If you have HandBrake CLI, and you're willing to roll up your sleeves and tweak Comskip to your needs, you can even automate the entire process to where a show is transferred, decoded, commercials are cut, and then the entire thing is encoded to h264, all without lifting an additional finger, using a custom Handbrake encoding profile (you can edit/create these in the "encode" folder of the kmttg directory):


```
# Description (single line, keep short)
<description>
Handbrake custom profile for Plex streaming

# Encode command or script (single line)
# Known keywords: FFMPEG, MENCODER, HANDBRAKE, PERL, INPUT, OUTPUT, PWD, CPU_CORES, SRTFILE
<command>
HANDBRAKE -i INPUT --preset-import-gui plexh264 -o OUTPUT
 
# Encoded output file extension
<extension>
mkv
```
I'm taking advantage of how HandBrakeCLI can now import presets from Handbrake-GTK (the GUI version) instead of having to remember or type a bunch of extra command line stuff. In this case, "plexh264" is a custom Handbrake preset that meets my particular needs for balancing compression versus quality. Select the right options, and it'll also clean up after itself, and delete all the decode/cut/merge/comskip data files too, leaving you with nothing but your newly encoded MKV/MP4 files. Or in my situation, it's great for transferring and converting movies automatically that I know won't have commercials, such as classic films from TCM.

Initially, the biggest roadblock in learning how to use kmttg for me was realizing that START JOBS and CANCEL JOBS are meant to interact with items you've highlighted in the main "table" area that lists all your movies and shows.

In other words, if you want to transfer a couple episodes, decrypt them, and cut the commercials automatically, you'd use ctrl+click to highlight the items you want, check the appropriate boxes such as "decrypt" and "ad detect" / "ad cut", and then click START JOBS.

And similarly, to cancel a specific job or jobs, you'd ctrl+click them in the job status area, and then click CANCEL JOBS.

The terminology made me think that functionally the way it would work is via a queue system of some sort, not in a way where you select everything up front and then click start. I kept trying to double-click stuff as if adding a song to a playlist.

Other than that, things are pretty clear if you give the documentation a once-over.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

jcliff said:


> I was disappointed to realize how many of my shows can't be copied due to Tivo copy protection


Note this is not TiVo copy protection but the cable company's copy protection. What cable company are you with since some are much worse than others. FIOS and Comcast seem to be the best with regards to this limiting it mostly to movies channels (although I heard FIOS copy protects some additional Fox channels).

Scott


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

HerronScott said:


> Note this is not TiVo copy protection but the cable company's copy protection. What cable company are you with since some are much worse than others. FIOS and Comcast seem to be the best with regards to this limiting it mostly to movies channels (although I heard FIOS copy protects some additional Fox channels).


Ah, the joys of OTA, lol.


----------



## jcliff (May 24, 2017)

HerronScott said:


> Note this is not TiVo copy protection but the cable company's copy protection. What cable company are you with since some are much worse than others. FIOS and Comcast seem to be the best with regards to this limiting it mostly to movies channels (although I heard FIOS copy protects some additional Fox channels).
> 
> Scott


Cox, they're not awesome but have the local monopoly.

What's weird is that for shows like Mr. Robot, they don't show up in KMTTG period. Whether or not you have the show copy protection box checked (but other USA shows like Suits are fine). And definitely all the premium and movie channels.

Comskip is pretty cool. But I ended up going with Avidemux to cut out commercials manually. It can identify "I" frames so you don't end up with missing/bad/corrupted frames, and it can copy/stream to an MKV container for further processing via Handbrake or something. It really doesn't take that long to edit an episode. You mark the start and end frames for the commercial, and then hit delete. Easy peasy.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

jcliff said:


> What's weird is that for shows like Mr. Robot, they don't show up in KMTTG period.


We don't have that many copy protected shows (movies from HBO mostly) so I can't say that I've seen that. Are you sure that's not a streaming 1P for Mr. Robot?

Scott


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't have premiums with cox but I rarely find a show I can't pull with pytivo. Only time I've seen it is with some old specials on gettv that TiVo had the wrong guide info for. They wouldn't transfer off the TiVo but would transfer to another TiVo


----------



## jcliff (May 24, 2017)

HerronScott said:


> We don't have that many copy protected shows (movies from HBO mostly) so I can't say that I've seen that. Are you sure that's not a streaming 1P for Mr. Robot?
> Scott


Nope! I recorded off USA myself because I was busy when it was airing but knew I wanted to watch it later.


osu1991 said:


> I don't have premiums with cox but I rarely find a show I can't pull with pytivo. Only time I've seen it is with some old specials on gettv that TiVo had the wrong guide info for. They wouldn't transfer off the TiVo but would transfer to another TiVo


Starz, HBO, etc. have some sort of extra copy protection. The reason I referred to it as Tivo copy protection earlier is because it's apparently hardware encoded into the Tivo for streams/channels that request it. I'm not aware of any way to circumvent it.

But the Mr. Robot thing definitely confuses me in particular. I like classic movies, so I enjoy download and putting those onto Plex, but it'd be nice to get some current films too (that aren't butchered with commercial breaks).


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

jcliff said:


> Starz, HBO, etc. have some sort of extra copy protection. The reason I referred to it as Tivo copy protection earlier is because it's apparently hardware encoded into the Tivo for streams/channels that request it. I'm not aware of any way to circumvent it.
> 
> But the Mr. Robot thing definitely confuses me in particular. I like classic movies, so I enjoy download and putting those onto Plex, but it'd be nice to get some current films too (that aren't butchered with commercial breaks).


It is a legal requirement for TiVo to obey/enforce the copy protection. Make no mistake. It is HBO that requires cable providers (MSOs) to turn on the no copy bit. (I think technically it's no copies allowed bit.) That is encoded in the signal that the MSOs deliver to us. It allows any DVR to record program, but you can't make copies of it. This really shouldn't be put on TiVo's Shoulders. They are simply making a DVR that complies with the current regulations. Now I've read elsewhere that there was a hacked ROM available for TiVoHDs that would circumvent* the copy protection, but it required replacing the chip on the TiVo motherboard. Have fun with that.

I didn't think Starz was copy protected. I thought it was only HBO and Cinemax for the movie channels that were copy protected. Have you tried Showtime, The Movie Channel, or Epix? I don't believe they are copy protected.

*There are always high quality torrents available for current movies if you want to go that route.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Fox told FiOS to set the copy bit for fox owned stations like FX and national geographic.

Mr. Robot should show up. Recently recorded shows won't appear on KMTTG until you hit refresh.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

lew said:


> Fox told FiOS to set the copy bit for fox owned stations like FX and national geographic.


FiOS and other MSOs also.


----------



## jcliff (May 24, 2017)

waynomo said:


> It is a legal requirement for TiVo to obey/enforce the copy protection. Make no mistake. It is HBO that requires cable providers (MSOs) to turn on the no copy bit. (I think technically it's no copies allowed bit.) That is encoded in the signal that the MSOs deliver to us. It allows any DVR to record program, but you can't make copies of it. This really shouldn't be put on TiVo's Shoulders. They are simply making a DVR that complies with the current regulations. Now I've read elsewhere that there was a hacked ROM available for TiVoHDs that would circumvent* the copy protection, but it required replacing the chip on the TiVo motherboard. Have fun with that.
> 
> I didn't think Starz was copy protected. I thought it was only HBO and Cinemax for the movie channels that were copy protected. Have you tried Showtime, The Movie Channel, or Epix? I don't believe they are copy protected.
> 
> *There are always high quality torrents available for current movies if you want to go that route.


I grok it, but they were very thorough in a way lots of other companies aren't. It's a business decision on every party's part.

Starz is definitely protected. Same with Cinemax, Showtime, and HBO in my area. I don't have the Movie Channel or Epix, so I can't test those, but nothing about Cox here makes me think that'd be any different.

For sure, but I like having "my" own content, choosing the quality, editing out the commercials myself, etc. And technically until the time-shifting issue is settled in court, that's totally legit compared to torrenting.



lew said:


> Fox told FiOS to set the copy bit for fox owned stations like FX and national geographic.
> 
> Mr. Robot should show up. Recently recorded shows won't appear on KMTTG until you hit refresh.


I agree that's how it should work, but it doesn't. Mr. Robot is the only thing that I can't see in KMTTG at all, as far as I can tell. No idea why.



waynomo said:


> FiOS and other MSOs also.


I can transfer FX shows just fine. Fargo, Atlanta, The Americans, Legion, Archer, Wayward Pines. No issues at all. I'm guessing that it's just one of those inconsistent things where they could be making the decision based on markets, available tech (trying to get a cablecard that worked in my area was awful), and who knows what else. When we all know they could just not bother and save a lot of trouble, since as mentioned above it's not exactly difficult to torrent a movie if you really want it. iTunes DRM is pretty easy to circumvent, but they're not the primary source for file-sharing content.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

jcliff said:


> I agree that's how it should work, but it doesn't. Mr. Robot is the only thing that I can't see in KMTTG at all, as far as I can tell. No idea why.


I'd post in the kmttg thread for support.

Scott


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I don't see any upcoming showings of Mr. Robot. Do you? I was going to tape an episode and see if kmttg works for me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

waynomo said:


> It is a legal requirement for TiVo to obey/enforce the copy protection.


Yes it's part of the requirement for them to get CableCARD certification. They not only have to obey the copy protection flag they have to prove that their encryption scheme is unhackable. There is a whole process that takes months to complete.


----------



## jcliff (May 24, 2017)

waynomo said:


> I don't see any upcoming showings of Mr. Robot. Do you? I was going to tape an episode and see if kmttg works for me.


I don't! Let's just say it's been sitting on my Tivo for awhile. I'm sure they'll re-air before season 3 though. Good show. If it does come on I'll re-record it and see what's up.

Right now I've used kmttg to transfer shows to my PC. Then Handbrake to convert them down to h.264 aac MKVs. Then Avidemux to cut them properly at the i-frames so there's no weird freezes or corrupt frames.

I initially was cutting the files first and then encoding them second, but some of the streams from the Tivo have weird issues when you run them through ffmpeg and/or Avidemux involving bitrates and buffer sizes. Once I cut the commercials out of the Handbrake encoded files with Avidemux and save it via "copy" for the audio and video, I haven't noticed any a/v sync issues, so I'm happy even if this way takes a little longer. Maybe I'll finally get around to watching The Magicians on my Chromebook since the Tivo app doesn't work on Intel processors.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

jcliff said:


> Right now I've used kmttg to transfer shows to my PC. Then Handbrake to convert them down to h.264 aac MKVs. Then Avidemux to cut them properly at the i-frames so there's no weird freezes or corrupt frames.


I use VideoReDo. I've been happy with that.

I don't understand i-frames. Do you use those to determine where you make your edits? Please elaborate.


----------



## jcliff (May 24, 2017)

waynomo said:


> I use VideoReDo. I've been happy with that.
> 
> I don't understand i-frames. Do you use those to determine where you make your edits? Please elaborate.


In my (admittedly very basic) understanding, an i-frame is a "complete" image, whereas the in between frames will only save the data that indicates changes between i-frames (between complete frames in other words) as a way to compress video.

Explanation:

using:cutting [Avidemux]

With just the vanilla mpeg2 decoded from Tivo, I was having painful issues cutting out pieces because I'd get freezes/jumps in the video. Which apparently means I was cutting at these incomplete points, so part of the image at the cut point was missing. Using the "copy" stream option together with cutting at odd places was making my editor crash or playback to freeze entirely at the cutpoints.

Unlike most of the other video editing software available to me on Linux, Avidemux can actually identify these i-frames for clean cuts. Actually, it tends to default to them unless you specifically drag the slider. I've definitely noticed an improvement regarding jitters in the cut locations now that I make sure to do so at an i-frame.

Whereas when I was using Vidcutter, an otherwise great tool:

GitHub - ozmartian/vidcutter: VidCutter 3.2.0 released with many new features and fixes. Will be focusing on issues now.

I could never predict when I'd end up with a screwed up video.

If you don't experience the issue, then no need to do it this way I suppose! But for me, it reassures me that when I go to play the cut video later it won't have problems right at the good part (since that's where commercials always cut, ammiright?)



> Usually, each frame of video isn't that different from the one before someone's mouth moves a bit, the background shifts around, etc. Most video codecs use this fact to save space, by saving a complete frame every few seconds, and making the other frames simply a modification of the reference frame. Complete frames are referred to as *Intra frames*, or sometimes *I-frames* or *keyframes*.
> 
> Markers don't have to be at key frames, so your stream might look like this:
> 
> ...


----------



## jcliff (May 24, 2017)

I noticed in some other threads that folks seem to really like to encode with the RF 18-20 settings on Handbrake after decoding the files via kmttg.

For my purposes, that seems excessive. I find that with a bit of tweaking I can go all the way to RF 24 for a good filesize, and still end up with a quality (to my eye) video that I can only see differences on from an RF 20 file when my face is inches from my monitor and both videos are stopped.

The magic happens in the Advanced Video tab, under the "Analysis" and "Psychovisual" area. Matt Gradient's blog was a great source of information when creating my own presets:

https://mattgadient.com/2013/06/12/a-best-settings-guide-for-handbrake-0-9-9/

He has several other posts on Handbrake that further explain specific settings, so you can tweak to your heart's content.

What I ended up with for a tolerable balance of file size, quality, and speed was:

"Plex h.264"
plexh264 - Pastebin.com

and

"Plex h.264 TV"
Plex h.264 TV - Pastebin.com

You can copy the text from the above links into a .json file for importing into Handbrake if you want to give them a try. Or download the attached text files and remove .txt from the file extension.

The RF 24 is the most important part for cutting down on the file size in the above preset. Then, Uneven Multi-Hexagon, 10 QPRD motion estimation, 24 motion estimation range, and some mild psychovisual adjustments make for a file that I think is still pretty damn good looking for my Plex server, at a much reduced file size. It's variable bitrate, so it's hard to give a set estimate of what to expect, but with a 50 minute episode of Legion I ended up with a 450mb file, where using RF 20 and similar settings it ballooned up to 1gb+ (RF settings are exponential, whereas I don't find my perception of the quality differences to be similarly exponential).

Now if you're archiving video, obviously these aren't the ideal settings, but if you're like me and just want to clear stuff off your TV to watch later via Plex devices, or really just save some seasons of your favorite shows (or favorite movies), I find the above preset ideal.

I even created a custom kmttg encoding profile (or you can download the text file and remove the .txt file extension, it goes in the "encode" folder of the kmttg directory):



> # Description (single line, keep short)
> <description>
> Handbrake custom profile for Plex streaming
> 
> ...


that imports my pre-existing preset from Handbrake, so I don't have to remember a bunch of command line options. Combined with the Autoskip from Skipmode feature:

kmttg / Wiki / AutoSkip_from_SkipMode

If you have a whole bunch of files, or even an entire season, you can hit "W" to import all Skipmode cuts to kmttg, highlight the files and press "E" to export those cuts to .EDL, and then queue up everything to decrypt, QS fix, Ad Cut, and Encode all in one go. Leave it overnight (or maybe longer depending how much video you have) and you'll have quite a bit of content ready to go the next time you pull out your phone/tablet/laptop to watch Plex.

If you're smarter than me, you could probably even automate it further using Windows tasks to import/export the Skipmode cuts before running Auto Transfers on your Tivo automatically:

kmttg / Wiki / windows_task_scheduler

I'm sure there's some sort of equivalent you could rig up on Linux, but I haven't pondered that too much yet.

I think folks who aren't giving kmttg a fair shake are missing out. I've only been using it for a little over a week, and I'm doing some pretty cool stuff that's made my Tivo way more useful. Not counting the features I haven't learned to use properly yet.


----------



## GaryKC (Jul 29, 2017)

I have a simple question. I want an easy to use program to download, remove tivo code and convert file in an easy to use straight forward program like Archivo the downside to using it is how LONG it takes to convert a file from .tivo to .mp4 and it is a memory hog I have tried TiVo Desktop and it is complete trash every time I have tried using (on different computers at different times) the files are ALWAYS corrupted and completely unusable. Most programs I have found will not do anything to .tivo. I respect programmers but I am not one if there is a simple "plug and pray" program I can use that will download, decode and convert .tivo files please let me know. By the way I have tried downloading and using KMTTG and PYTivo with no luck. I have no doubt they work but when it can not be used by everyone they are not really an option for casual users


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

You can try Dan's pyTivo Desktop but I doubt that's going to solve your first complaint regarding how long it takes to convert since that should be the same and highly dependent on your hardware and what kind of transcoding you are selecting. Not sure about the memory utilization issue you mention.

Never had an issue with TiVo Desktop downloading (or uploading files) but we've only recently had Comcast start to move us to MPEG4 which is where people have reported issues across the board with TS downloads no matter which program you use.

Scott


----------



## GaryKC (Jul 29, 2017)

thank you Scott I went to Home - Dans Desktop I appreciate the suggestion but there seem to be nothing there at all except a bg photo, and phots and videos folder I am busy from 5 Am -5 PM which gives me about 3 hours online and Archivo takes at least 8 hours to do a 30 minute show


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

GaryKC said:


> thank you Scott I went to Home - Dans Desktop I appreciate the suggestion but there seem to be nothing there at all except a bg photo, and phots and videos folder I am busy from 5 Am -5 PM which gives me about 3 hours online and Archivo takes at least 8 hours to do a 30 minute show


Not sure what kind of machine you are using with Archivo, but that's about 7 1/2 hours too long. I am using an older I-7 Windows 10 Pro, and the processing, once the initial download has complete, is just about as long as the recording. Something is radically wrong with your setup.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

GaryKC said:


> I have a simple question. I want an easy to use program to download, remove tivo code and convert file in an easy to use straight forward program like Archivo the *downside to using it is how LONG it takes to convert a file from .tivo to .mp4 and it is a memory hog* I have tried TiVo Desktop and it is complete trash every time I have tried using (on *different computers at different times*) the files are ALWAYS corrupted and completely unusable. Most programs I have found will not do anything to .tivo. I respect programmers but I am not one if there is a simple "plug and pray" program I can use that will download, decode and convert .tivo files please let me know. By the way I have tried downloading and using KMTTG and PYTivo with no luck. I have no doubt they work but when it can not be used by everyone they are not really an option for casual users


As @HerronScott already stated / implied, if you don't have enough 'horsepower', any programs you try will produce similar results (i.e. takes time / needs memory).

What processor(s) do you have?
How much RAM do you have?
- For Vista, and probably Win7 too, open Windows Explorer and Right-Click on Computer. Select 'Properties'. Post the results.
- For Apple products help, someone else will have to jump in.
How much 'horsepower' does your processor have?
- *GOOGLE:* "Passmark i5-4590", removing the double quotes and replacing i5-4590 with the result of the previous inquiry into Computer -> Properties - Processor.
*lmgtfy*
*PassMark - Intel Core i5-4590 @ 3.30GHz - Price performance comparison*
I've tried kmttg on:
Vista Desktop w/ 3GB RAM, PassMark 1201 65W 2C Q1_2009 - Intel Pentium E2200 @ 2.20GHz
Windows7 Laptop w/ 6GB RAM, PassMark 2611 35W 4C Q4_2011 - Intel Core i3-2350M @ 2.30GHz
Both worked, but were slow. I'm still assembling my new PC, Windows7 Desktop w/ 16GB RAM, PassMark 7220 84W 4C Q4_2014 - Intel Core i5-4590 @ 3.30GHz.
There are no shortcuts or 'magic' programs.

Good Luck!


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

GaryKC said:


> the downside to using it is how LONG it takes to convert a file from .tivo to .mp4


Is there a reason you are transcoding to mp4? Simply decoding the .TiVo to .mpg (mpeg-2) runs very fast.

Converting .mpg to .mp4 (mpeg-4) is slow. The fastest performance I get is using kmttg with the Intel Quick Sync encoder to make the mp4. This requires an Intel CPU that supports Quick Sync. You essentially have a hardware mp4 encoder. My old Xeons don't have it. My 7th gen i3-7100u does, and it transcodes faster using hardware than my hyperthreaded, quad-core 3.2GHz Xeon workstation using software and all 8 cores.

[edit] FWIW, the Xeon has a passmark cpu bench mark about double that of the i3-7100u, yet the latter transcodes much faster when using Intel Quick Sync. (yeah, it is very old Xeon 3565)


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

GaryKC said:


> thank you Scott I went to Home - Dans Desktop *I appreciate the suggestion but there seem to be nothing there at all except a bg photo, and phots and videos folder* I am busy from 5 Am -5 PM which gives me about 3 hours online and Archivo takes at least 8 hours to do a 30 minute show


Looks like either the wrong Dan or the wrong site. See the LINK in the SIG of @Dan203 <- CLICK THIS, then CLICK Information. Browse through the main PyTiVo Desktop thread for the answers to MANY questions.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

ClearToLand said:


> There are no shortcuts or 'magic' programs.


See above. Using the Intel Quick Sync hardware mp4 encoder is likely to run significantly faster than the default software encoder. Still not instantaneous, but it also doesn't peg your CPU at %100 usage. The work is being done on a separate hardware block, I think.


ClearToLand said:


> Looks like either the wrong Dan or the wrong site. See the LINK in the SIG of @Dan203.


Or just go to pyTivo Desktop


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

fcfc2 said:


> Not sure what kind of machine you are using with Archivo, but *that's about 7 1/2 hours too long. I am using an older I-7* Windows 10 Pro, and the processing, once the initial download has complete, is just about as long as the recording. Something is radically wrong with your setup.


Which i7? What's the Passmark score?


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

justen_m said:


> ...Or just go to pyTivo Desktop


It sounds to me like @GaryKC would benefit from both knowing 'which Dan' and reading @Dan203 's Main PyTiVo Desktop thread BEFORE just d/l'ng the app and possibly complaining that it too is too slow.

"Give a man a fish..., yada, yada, yada..."


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

GaryKC said:


> thank you Scott I went to Home - Dans Desktop I appreciate the suggestion but there seem to be nothing there at all except a bg photo, and phots and videos folder I am busy from 5 Am -5 PM which gives me about 3 hours online and Archivo takes at least 8 hours to do a 30 minute show


you went to the wrong place. @Dan203 has created an all in one pytivo desktop installer with a few added features

pyTivo Desktop


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, I too don't know why you're converting by default. Just unencrypt the .tivo file, which kmttg can do as part of the download process. Then you're either an mpeg2 file, or for some channels, an mpeg4 file.


----------



## GaryKC (Jul 29, 2017)

before you flame my post how about asking or making a constructive suggestion? I have tried downloading from pyTivo Desktop and each time I have tried it has been corrupted


----------



## GaryKC (Jul 29, 2017)

yes I need the files unencrypted but HOW? simply downloading the files using tivo desktop corrupts them beyond being able to use


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

GaryKC said:


> before you flame my post how about asking or making a constructive suggestion? I have tried downloading from pyTivo Desktop and each time I have tried it has been corrupted


I just downloaded the Windows version. Where are you getting an error that it's corrupted?

Scott


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Is it corrupted or is it the windows warning that its not signed or is an unsave program when you try to install it?


----------



## GaryKC (Jul 29, 2017)

HerronScott said:


> I just downloaded the Windows version. Where are you getting an error that it's corrupted?
> 
> Scott


I get that error message on my computer when I try to open the file "The setup files are corrupted. Please obtain a new copy of the program"


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

GaryKC said:


> before you flame my post how about asking or making a constructive suggestion? I have tried downloading from pyTivo Desktop and each time I have tried it has been corrupted





GaryKC said:


> yes I need the files unencrypted but HOW? simply downloading the files using tivo desktop corrupts them beyond being able to use


Then I suggest you have a computer issue since you're describing corruption of multiple kinds of file on your system.
as HerronScott says, I also just downloaded pytivo desktop for windows from the following link and it installed just fine http://www.pytivodesktop.com/win32/pyTivo_1.6.12.exe

You can also use DirectShowDump to decrypt your .tivo files if you can ever resolve your other "corruption" issues.

However you've not answered any of the questions about your system, CPU, RAM, or even operating system, all those pieces of information would be useful to help you, but if you don't want to do that, then you'll find folks will soon stop helping you, it's a 2-way street.


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

GaryKC said:


> *before you flame my post how about asking or making a constructive suggestion?* I have tried downloading from pyTivo Desktop and each time I have tried it has been corrupted


How about answering the questions that I asked you in Post #116? I suggested that you do some RESEARCH *BEFORE* you d/l the app and start complaining again. No time, huh? 


GaryKC said:


> yes I need the files unencrypted but HOW? *simply downloading the files using tivo desktop corrupts them beyond being able to use*


You need to 'cool down' if you want help.  You sound VERY impatient and your posts don't convey any useful information.  HUNDREDs of folks SUCCESSFULLY use the *FREE* TiVo apps kind and generous members provide here. If YOU'RE having a problem, where do you think the problem lies?


GaryKC said:


> I get that error message on my computer when I try to open the file "The setup files are corrupted. *Please obtain a new copy of the program*"


So, d/l an earlier version. There's v1.6.4 available, I use 1.6.2 so I KNOW that works (but is not longer available). There's also v1.6.7 and v1.6.10 available.

You just joined TCF today and all 5, thus far, of your posts are negative. If you want MY help, you'll need to change your attitude. I invested a good sum of MY time composing Post #116 and you completely ignored it. 

You're welcome.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

GaryKC said:


> I get that error message on my computer when I try to open the file "The setup files are corrupted. Please obtain a new copy of the program"


I would agree with dianebrat that if you are getting corrupted files downloading from 2 different programs/sources (this program and shows from the TiVo) that you likely have a hardware issue with your PC.

Scott


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

ClearToLand said:


> Which i7? What's the Passmark score?


3.40 gigahertz Intel Core i7-3770
passmark 9311

I use the commercial skip option and process as .mp4/480p.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

GaryKC said:


> I have a simple question. I want an easy to use program to download, remove tivo code and convert file in an easy to use straight forward program like Archivo the downside to using it is how LONG it takes to convert a file from .tivo to .mp4 and it is a memory hog I have tried TiVo Desktop and it is complete trash every time I have tried using (on different computers at different times) the files are ALWAYS corrupted and completely unusable. Most programs I have found will not do anything to .tivo. I respect programmers but I am not one if there is a simple "plug and pray" program I can use that will download, decode and convert .tivo files please let me know. By the way I have tried downloading and using KMTTG and PYTivo with no luck. I have no doubt they work but when it can not be used by everyone they are not really an option for casual users


I've been using VideoReDo for many years. It works great converting the .tivo file.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

And pyTivo Desktop now has VideoReDo integration so it can download and convert all in one shot.


----------



## globalgreg (Feb 8, 2005)

I just installed kmttg. It launches fine and asked me for my MAK key..but I'm not able to access any of the menus at the top (File, Auto Transfers, or Help). When I click on them as soon as I release the mouse button the menu disappears so I can't click on anything. I'm running the latest version of Java and I'm on Windows 10. Any ideas how to fix that?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

globalgreg said:


> I just installed kmttg. It launches fine and asked me for my MAK key..but I'm not able to access any of the menus at the top (File, Auto Transfers, or Help). When I click on them as soon as I release the mouse button the menu disappears so I can't click on anything. I'm running the latest version of Java and I'm on Windows 10. Any ideas how to fix that?


Don't click and hold when accessing menus. For example, single left click or just mouse over "File" and then the pulldown will stay on screen, and then you can choose an item in the list.


----------



## globalgreg (Feb 8, 2005)

moyekj said:


> Don't click and hold when accessing menus. For example, single left click or just mouse over "File" and then the pulldown will stay on screen, and then you can choose an item in the list.


Thanks, I was finally able to get it. I wonder if my 4K monitors are causing problems? It's very finicky, sometimes I can get it to work by hovering over the menu, sometimes not.


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

So I read over this thread and have a question. Has anyone ever thought about porting one of these tools to a Docker container? I'm not savvy enough to do it myself, but I think would be fabulous. You'd have all the dependencies packaged up. I searched in the Docker Hub/Store and couldn't find any instances of "kmttg". I found one for Archivo but it's a year old. There is a Docker container for PyTivo, does anyone have any experience with that? Docker Store


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

slowbiscuit said:


> kmttg with AutoSkip is freaking awesome and works 99% of the time which is way better than what ReplayTV had. Caveat being that it only includes the most popular channels of course.


Just got my 1st TiVo and playing with kmttg today.
Backup up my OnePass.
Found out that due to Copy Protection, can't really download any shows (but that's ok for my use).

I like the AutoSkip. I can get it to work when I select [z] in the GUI, but is it supposed to also engage AutoSkip with the Remote (and the GUI running?)


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> Just got my 1st TiVo and playing with kmttg today.
> Backup up my OnePass.
> Found out that due to Copy Protection, can't really download any shows (but that's ok for my use).
> 
> I like the AutoSkip. I can get it to work when I select [z] in the GUI, but is it supposed to also engage AutoSkip with the Remote (and the GUI running?)


In the Wiki look at section entitled AUTOSKIP SERVICE here:
kmttg / Wiki / AutoSkip
Using that you don't have to initiate play from kmttg, just initiate play from your TiVo as normal and autoskip will be used for any entry for which you ran AutoSkip from SkipMode on previously.

NOTE: This AutoSkip topic doesn't belong in this thread... Use kmttg thread if needed.


----------



## jacbec (May 15, 2012)

Still looking for an easy way to download TiVo recordings to my Mac. Have tried alot of jury rigs but nothing easy to use.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Kmttg worked for me for non-copy protected shows.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yes, kmttg. It's a Java app, so it's slightly lowest-common-denominator UI, and if I ever get to trying to play with a Java app, I'd probably want to try to add a user-defined list of channels to always download in transport stream from (since shows do have glitches when downloaded in transport stream, so I want to do it only when absolutely necessary), and there's no way it can tell from the Tivo if it needs TS or not.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

jacbec said:


> Still looking for an easy way to download TiVo recordings to my Mac. Have tried alot of jury rigs but nothing easy to use.


Won't pyTivo Desktop work?

pyTivo Desktop


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

jacbec said:


> Still looking for an easy way to download TiVo recordings to my Mac. Have tried alot of jury rigs but nothing easy to use.


Try Archivo.

Archivo

Scott


----------



## ClearToLand (Jul 10, 2001)

jacbec said:


> *Still looking for an easy way to download TiVo recordings to my Mac. Have tried alot of jury rigs* but nothing easy to use.


What did you try and why didn't you like it?


----------



## lisabranam (Apr 5, 2018)

There are different software packages available out there to download shows to your PC. However, I am still confused if that is legal or not. Can anyone comment if it is OK to download shows or not? I think it is probably not OK because of which we see more of the sites like torrent becoming more famous.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

lisabranam said:


> There are different software packages available out there to download shows to your PC. However, I am still confused if that is legal or not. Can anyone comment if it is OK to download shows or not? I think it is probably not OK because of which we see more of the sites like torrent becoming more famous.


There's no problem with downloading for your own use. Just don't share it.

Scott


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

And many shows are copy protected and won't be able to be played on a PC


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

lisabranam said:


> There are different software packages available out there to download shows to your PC. However, I am still confused if that is legal or not. Can anyone comment if it is OK to download shows or not? I think it is probably not OK because of which we see more of the sites like torrent becoming more famous.


From your TiVo - yes. From the web - generally no.


----------



## tannebil (Mar 9, 2006)

jacbec said:


> Still looking for an easy way to download TiVo recordings to my Mac. Have tried alot of jury rigs but nothing easy to use.


cTiVo is excellent although GitHub can be challenging to navigate. Here's a direct link to the latest version

https://github.com/dscottbuch/cTiVo/releases/download/3.1.2/cTiVo.zip


----------

